# Pumpe Regeln



## Splitt25 (4. Mai 2016)

Hi

ich hab mir gestern eine Wasserkühlung in meinen PC verbaut. jetzt hab ich das Probleme das die Pumpe ziemlich laut ist wollte fragen ob ich die Pumpe runter regeln kann?

Pumpe: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T Link: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T | DDC Pumpen | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Leider kann über meine lüftersteurerung Bitfenix die Pumpe nicht steuern 

Der stecker der Pumpe ist nur 1 Molex für die stromversorgung und ein 3 pin für das auslesen der drehzahl


----------



## HisN (4. Mai 2016)

Na wenn sie nur einen 12-V Anschluss hat, dann kannst Du die Pumpe nur über diesen Anschluss steuern.
Klemm die Pumpe an eine Steuerung, die eine regelbare Spannung auf dem Anschluss für die Pumpe produziert.

Ein Aquaero z.b. sollte das können.
Die Frage ist halt nur ob Du fast 100 Euro in eine Steuerung für die Pumpe investierst, obwohl Du scheinbar schon eine Lüftersteuerung besitzt.


----------



## Splitt25 (4. Mai 2016)

ich hab kein anschluss für den Molex stecker an der Lüftersteurung


----------



## HisN (4. Mai 2016)

Und Adapter gibt es nicht?

VORHER ganz genau kundig machen, ob Deine Steuerung auch 20W an einem Lüfter-Anschluss liefern kann. Sonst macht das nämlich nur PENG.


----------



## Körschgen (4. Mai 2016)

Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 4Pin Molex (12V) | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Sollte damit klappen...

@ Hisn

Falsch herum, der Hinweis zur Leistung ist aber richtig und wichtig!!!


----------



## HisN (4. Mai 2016)

Jupp, hab ich dann auch gesehen^^


----------



## Splitt25 (4. Mai 2016)

wo stecke ich denn 3 pin dran 

der molex geht an die pumbe und der 3 pin an steuerung denn anschluss hab ich aber nicht

der Adapter von Old-Knitterhemd ist der richtige mit denn 3 pin

kann ich damnit regeln weil da steht ja 12v


----------



## Körschgen (4. Mai 2016)

Hä!?
Du sagst doch du hast eine Lüfter Steuerung mit 3Pin Anschlüssen?!

An einen einfach per Adapter die Pumpe anschließen...


----------



## HisN (4. Mai 2016)

Splitt25 schrieb:


> kann ich damnit regeln weil da steht ja 12v



Jetzt muss nur noch Deine Lüftersteuerung auf einem 3-Pin-Anschluss 20W leisten können.


----------



## Splitt25 (4. Mai 2016)

Leider nur 10 Watt pro kanal mist

bei aquatuning steht das die pumpe 10 watt braucht


----------



## Körschgen (4. Mai 2016)

Jo, auch gerade gesehen...
Dann musst du entweder per 7v Adapter arbeiten oder eine zusätzliche Pumpensteuerung besorgen.

Wenn dir die 7v Leistung reicht, kannst du sie ja dauerhaft so laufen lassen.


----------



## HisN (4. Mai 2016)

Splitt25 schrieb:


> bei aquatuning steht das die pumpe 10 watt braucht



Zum Anlaufen braucht sie eventuell mehr, ich habe was von 18 Watt gelesen. Aber das war vor 6 Jahren^^ Wer weiß ob sich da was geändert hat.


----------



## Splitt25 (4. Mai 2016)

wie sieht es damit aus 

Aquacomputer poweradjust 3 USB, Ultra-Variante | Steuergerate | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

muss das auch an die lüftersteuerung

bekommt die Pumbe dann ihr Strom von der lüftersteurung eigentlisch schon oder wenn ich sie mit einem 7 oder 12 v adapterverbinde

ich finde gerade kein 7v adapter bei aquatuning


----------

